# Kaufberatung



## Mili_ (30. März 2021)

Hallo ihr lieben Alle,
bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem soliden Mtb. Würde mich als fitte Anfängerin mit etwas(wenig) Mtb-Erfahrung einordnen. Hoffe ich bin hier richtig damit. Habe mir einmal zwei Modelle rausgesucht. Würde mich sehr über Meinungen dazu freuen. Achso-ich bin 1,57cm„groß“/Schrittlänge 71,5
Beste Grüße Mi

*Bike1: Liv tempt 0 2021 *
Preis 949,-Euro

*Cube Access WS Pro*
Preis 629,-Euro


----------



## Aninaj (31. März 2021)

Mit 14 und 14,5 kg kann man wohl von "soliden" Bikes sprechen 😳

Aber so lange wir nicht wissen, was und wo du damit fahren willst, können wir auch schwerlich beraten. Für die Stadt, um von A nach B zu kommen, reichen beide Bikes sicherlich aus. Für Fahrspaß im Wald mit Berg hoch und Berg runter... würde ich eher abraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (1. April 2021)

Bei dem Liv ist kein Gewicht angegeben - das "14g" steht bei Speichen.
Größe und Schrittlänge sagt XS. Ich würde dir von 29 Zoll abraten.
Sind ja beide in der Größe sowieso 27,5.

Das Cube ist mit ner lieblosen Ausstattung, das ist natürlich dem Preis entsprechend mit ner klapprigen Schaltung und schwer.


----------



## Mili_ (4. April 2021)

So, erstmal Danke für eure Antwort. Komme leider jetzt erst wieder zum dazu,  mich mit dem MTB-Thema zu befassen. 


Aninaj schrieb:


> Mit 14 und 14,5 kg kann man wohl von "soliden" Bikes sprechen 😳
> 
> Aber so lange wir nicht wissen, was und wo du damit fahren willst, können wir auch schwerlich beraten. Für die Stadt, um von A nach B zu kommen, reichen beide Bikes sicherlich aus. Für Fahrspaß im Wald mit Berg hoch und Berg runter... würde ich eher abraten.


Also das Cube hat 14,3kg, das Liv 13,6 kg. Hier nochmal etwas Genauer: Würde(wenn es wieder geht) gerne einen MTB-Kurs machen, um die Technik zu lernen und ja „Fahrspaß im Wald mit Berg hoch und Berg runter“ inklusive. Wieviel sollte eurer Erfahrung nach ein MTB wiegen? Und habt ihr Räder-Empfehlungen für „kleine“ Frauen?
Je mehr ich mich einlese, desto überforderter bin ich als Anfängerin mit den verschiedenen Meinungen/Informationen...


----------



## Mili_ (4. April 2021)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Bei dem Liv ist kein Gewicht angegeben - das "14g" steht bei Speichen.
> Größe und Schrittlänge sagt XS. Ich würde dir von 29 Zoll abraten.
> Sind ja beide in der Größe sowieso 27,5.
> 
> Das Cube ist mit ner lieblosen Ausstattung, das ist natürlich dem Preis entsprechend mit ner klapprigen Schaltung und schwer.


Klapprige Schaltung, lieblose Ausstattung-das klingt nicht nach „kauf mal ruhig“


----------



## Martinwurst (4. April 2021)

Es ist halt alles eine Frage deiner Ansprüche.

Dazu kommt, dass Fahrräder coronabedingt Mangelware sind und jetzt wieder die Saison los geht.
Eigtl. muss man dazu raten, das zu kaufen, was man kriegen kann, wenn es passt. 

Ansonsten: Erst den Einsatzzweck klar definieren und vielleicht mal verschiedene Konzepte ausprobieren, danach kann man hier richtige Empfehlungen geben.
Willst du im Laden kaufen oder kannst du auch Schrauben, dass online in Frage kommt? Das spielt auch noch ne Rolle und schränkt die Auswahl weiter ein.


----------



## Mili_ (4. April 2021)

Also zum Einsatzzweck hatte ich ja oben schon etwas geschrieben. Ja Corona...kann auch noch 1,2 Monate warten. Also online würde auch gehen, mit Anleitung traue ich mir Schrauben durchaus zu


----------



## Martinwurst (4. April 2021)

1-2 Monate warten ist quasi "sofort", 1-2 Jahre hätte da eher geholfen 
Für das Geld gibt es quasi nichts wirklich Tolles.

Allerdings hat Radon immer ne ziemlich gute Preis/Leistung und wenn du Glück hast, ist die Lieferzeit in deiner Größe nicht allzu lange:





						Radon ZR Lady 8.0 kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Das ZR LADY 8.0 ist unser Top Modell der Serie. Hochwertige Komponenten sorgen für top Performance in jeder Lebenslage.




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Sollte auch für eine kleine Frau passen. Ausstattung ist eigtl. sehr akzeptabel, nur die Reifen sind "Holzreifen" und sollte man vielleicht tauschen.
Luftfedergabel (einstellbar auf dein Körpergewicht), Bremsen und Schaltung aber besser als bei deinen Vorschlägen.

Ansprüche ans Fahrradgewicht kannst du bei deinem Budget nicht stellen.


----------



## Gmiatlich (6. April 2021)

Ich möchte kurz meine Meinung dazu abgeben.

... Jetzt habe ich viel geschrieben und es wieder gelöscht. Hier die kurze Variante:
Wie wäre es mit dem Bike da?








						Chisel | Specialized.com
					






					www.specialized.com
				




Meine Angebetete ist ein paar Zentimeter größer, hat sich bei einer Probefahrt vor 1,5 Jahren darauf aber ziemlich wohl gefühlt. Ihr jetziges Rad war ebenfalls in den Preisregionen wie oben angefragt (+- 800 Euro), jetzt würde sie den Mehrpreis dafür zahlen und ärgert sich ein wenig da sie damals nicht beim Chisel zugeschlagen hat.

Ehrlich: Keine Ahnung wie gut das Chisel aktuell lieferbar ist. Mit Corona ist alles kompliziert geworden.


----------



## Mili_ (6. April 2021)

Gmiatlich schrieb:


> Ich möchte kurz meine Meinung dazu abgeben.
> 
> ... Jetzt habe ich viel geschrieben und es wieder gelöscht. Hier die kurze Variante:
> Wie wäre es mit dem Bike da?
> ...


Oh super vielen Dank, das finde ich interessant-in welcher Größe hat sie es ausprobiert?


----------



## Gmiatlich (6. April 2021)

Sie hatte damals die Größe S unter dem Sattel und ist selbst 165cm groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (6. April 2021)

Das Chisel ist zu hoch und hat 29er Bereifung


----------



## Gmiatlich (7. April 2021)

Probesitzen wäre unbedingt notwendig, zumindest in S haben die 29 Zoll nicht gestört. Jetzt kommt aber sowieso das größte Aber. Zumindest in Österreich in meiner Gegend sieht es mit der Verfügbarkeit ganz schlecht aus. Nun denn, ich klinke mich wieder aus. Gut gemeinter Hinweis der aber nix gebracht hat .

Ich wünsche noch viel Erfolg bei der Suche!


----------



## M_on_Centurion (9. April 2021)

Mili_ schrieb:


> Würde(wenn es wieder geht) gerne einen MTB-Kurs machen, um die Technik zu lernen und ja „Fahrspaß im Wald mit Berg hoch und Berg runter“ inklusive.


Du bist uns noch schuldig, was das genau für dich bedeutet. 
Willst du nur leichte Trails fahren oder zukünftig auch mal steilere und verblocktere Sachen (z.B. im Bikepark)?


----------

